# Good bye my Sushie, I will never forget you.



## sushieblue (Mar 14, 2010)

Yesterday my Sushie was put to sleep...

Sushie was born on 15th December 2003, we brought her home on 21st February 2004. She was put to sleep on 13th March 2010...she was 6 years, 2 months and 13 days old.

She was a wonderful cat and I will never ever forget her.

It was Friday morning and I was suppose to accompany my husband to London but decided to take Sushie to the vet instead. The previous day I had told one of my colleagues at work about how Sushie seemed to be drinking a lot of water and she said she had a cat with the same problem many years ago, it had kidney disease. Worried, I decided to take Sushie to the vet, she was a feisty little cat and in order to get a blood sample had to be sedated. We were expecting something, something perhaps a bit bad but treatable but nothing had prepared me for what happened next. The vet called me at 11am and he started with 'is not good news'. They found tumours in her kidneys which seem had expanded to the pancreas, her blood results showed she was anaemic and diabetic and there was no hope of cure for any of it, the kindness thing to do was to put her to sleep...I thought I was going to die right there. The vet wanted to put her to sleep at that right moment as she was sedated, but I said no, I had to tell my husband and we had to have the chance to say good-bye.

She was allowed home for one more night so we could enjoy her company one last time. Must admit that after the sedation of that morning she seemed a bit different, she was looking distracted and a bit sad. She was refusing to eat her food and wanted no water from her bowl but was more than happy to drink water from the tab in the bathroom. I drove to Tesco and got her the Bernard Matthew's ham she so much adored along with many others just in case. She absolutely loved it and she was purring and enjoying her ham with such a pleasure, for me was a pleasure to watch. I also cooked her oven baked chicken, it was only fair that after years of the same diet food she would be allowed to have the foods she so much loved. The night was restless for both of us, she slept for short periods of time and then got up to ask for water, or to pee. Half asleep half awake I got up and opened the bathroom tab so she could drink as much water as she wanted, also microwaved some of the chicken twice during the night so she could enjoy it one last time. She was still nudging us and licking our noses, not as much as in her better days but she was still being sweet as always.

The saturday morning we took her to the vet for the last time was sunny and bright, I firmly believe that was all for her. She had a restless night, so did I. She was constantly thirsty and refused to eat her usual cat food although she did eat loads of chicken and ham, her favourite foods. We said goodbye and took her to the vet, I couldn't stop crying. One of the nice ladies at the veterinary hugged me and said how sorry she was...she knew Sushie since she was just a 2 months old kitten. I couldn't stop hugging the box but eventually had to let go. We didn't want to be present during the procedure but we asked to see her afterwards. We went for a 20 minute walk which was not enough, when we got back to the vet she was sleeping, sedated and in her usual sleeping position, I caressed her one last time and off we went for another 20 minutes. When we returned, she was gone.

We hugged her and cried and talked to her, told her how much we loved her and how much she meant and still means to us. Her body was twitching as the muscle were relaxing, her eyes open but she look like she was just looking at the window. Her body eventually cooled down and it was time to let go. We went for a walk as we couldn't bear the thought of returning home yet, we parked and sat in the car for 30 minutes just doing nothing. Eventually we got out of the car and went to Starbucks, had a coffee and a sandwich, the first meal we had in 24 hours. Sat there quietly, just staring and looking at life being and passing by, my heart was shattered.

Later at home, we lid a candle for her, placed the white and lilac tulips my colleagues brought the previous day for her right next to her toys in the window. The green candle that Sushie touched, walked on, sat next to and pushed off many times, a candle with her scent in it. She will be back in 3 weeks, cremated and in her own little box. It may sound sad but I cannot wait for her to be back home were she belongs.

She was naughty, not nice to others but way too good to my husband and I. She was always watching me put on my makeup every morning and cook dinner every night. She sat on the edge of the bathtub keeping me company when I was in the shower and followed me around. 

I'm heartbroken.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

You and your husband were able to give Sushie a life filled with love and caring, and in the end when she needed you the most you were able to make the hardest decision for her. I am so, so sorry that she is gone so soon from your life.

((HUGS))


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Such a beautiful tribute to Sushie. Not nearly enough time to say goodbye, but what a wonderful life.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. 

Thank you for sharing a lovely, poignant write-up of your Sushie kitty's last days. Clearly you and your hubby dearly loved her - it shines through in everything you shared. I am sure she knew and was grateful for your kindness and love for her...

Fran


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Bless your heart; I know it aches. There's nothing harder than saying goodbye to a beloved member of your family. I am so glad she got her ham and chicken! 

I know you must be very upset that it was necessary for you to have her put to sleep, but I had a beloved cat with kidney disease, and it makes them so very sick. You did what was necessary, what was kind.

I had a cat who was nasty to me, and I couldn't have loved her more, so I know what you mean. Time will take the edge off of the terrible pain of losing your little friend, and someday you'll hold her again. May God bless you and give you peace.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss of darling Sushie. Its never earsy, but always seems harder when they are young and it is so unexpected. Poor darling girl. It sounds like she led a blessed life full of love and happiness. May her memory keep you company in this time of mourning.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh, I am so sorry. What a painful thing to have happened. We are all here for you at catforum. It's not easy, but just try to remember that you made the right choice, and ended her suffering before she got very sick. 



> I drove to Tesco and got her the Bernard Matthew's ham she so much adored along with many others just in case. She absolutely loved it and she was purring and enjoying her ham with such a pleasure, for me was a pleasure to watch. I also cooked her oven baked chicken, it was only fair that after years of the same diet food she would be allowed to have the foods she so much loved.


You treated her so very well on her final day, this part really got to me. How very special she must have been to you. I am so sorry for your loss atback 

I will pray for little Sushi, and for the healing of your broken heart


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

what a beautiful tribute to your dear Sushi. Its heartbreaking when they leave us so soon. but you made the right decissions to end her suffering and to bring her home to be able to say good bye and spoil her there. You are exceptional cat parents!

She is pain free and happy now. She hasnt left you, she is waiting for you when you cross over some day. My heart goes out to you during this sad time.


----------



## sushieblue (Mar 14, 2010)

Dear All,

Thank you very much for the very kind and lovely messages. We still light candle for Sushie every night. I'm ok most of the time but sometimes I cannot stop crying, I miss her in ways I cannot describe. When she was only 2 months old she broke her leg by falling from the top of the sofa and she spent months sleeping on my chest..the vet said she liked to feel my heartbeat. She was always with me, if I went to the bedroom she would follow, if I then went to the kitchen she would be right there with me. She was not friendly to others but she allowed us to hold her until our arms hurt and we would kiss her tummy and play fetch with her. She would lick our faces, both my husband's and mine before going to sleep, she used to snore. She knew when I was parking the car and ran to the door to say hi and I would pick her up and she would lick my face, I always looked forward to come home and see her. She used to re-arrange our clothes in the drawers and drag my pijamas to the top and put my husband's in the bottom one (I know it sounds crazy but is true). I took her for granted...thought she would be around for many years to come and did not expect her to leave me so soon. It really hurts.

I sometimes feel that people think I'm being silly because I miss my cat. I spent years trying to keep my Sushie safe and yet, I couldn't safe her from this.

Again, thank you so very much for your kind words, I sincerely appreciate them.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

> I sometimes feel that people think I'm being silly because I miss my cat.


I had to deal with the same sort of people when mourning my Fella. Ignore them- these people are cold and they don't understand what it feels like to love a pet so deeply. They are the ones missing something in their lives, not us. You'll always have the memories of her.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

What a lovely tribute to your friend. I understand what you're going through right now and I'll be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. Everyone keeps telling me that time will heal my heart, as I'm sure it will yours too.

I'll tell Sheba to look for Sushie and they can play together at the bridge.


----------

